

The AI Revolution: The Road to Superintelligence - adwn
http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-revolution-1.html

======
visakanv
Great layperson-accessible read by Tim Urban about the future of AI. Would
love to hear some thoughts from HN readers well-versed in the subject.

~~~
adwn
I'm not well-versed on the subject, but I see two problems (which I also
voiced in the comments section of the article) with the claim that once an AI
reaches human-level intelligence, it can improve its own intelligence in an
exponential way:

1) Who says that each additional unit of intelligence doesn't need an
exponential (or worse) amount of effort? This would mean that the increase in
intelligence is very slow, and most importantly, linear or even sub-linear.

2) Maybe we can build an AI that has an IQ (relative to humans) of 100, and
that's the best we can do. What if an IQ of 100 isn't enough to improve
itself? Then there won't be any recursive self-improvement at all.

These two assumptions are simply taken as given, which I find a little
disappointing in an otherwise very good article.

